# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Complexo Microcosmo Yemanjá Reef II

## Fernando Guimarães

Olá.
Não estou conseguindo postar novo tópico com meu cadastro original (Fernando Guimarães). Daí a razão de ter outro cadastro Fernando Xangô.

Estou na fase de montagem do Complexo Yemanjá II. 

Também não estou conseguindo colocar uma série de fotos da montagem atual. 

Então estou a passar apenas links de dois fórums aqui no Brasil que relatam a origem deste complexo, desde a sua concepção e o início da montagem:

http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/topi...TOPIC_ID=20043

ou

http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...iewtopic&t=434

O site do meu antigo aquário Yemanjá Reef que eu tive que desmontar, que originou essa loucura é www.mardecoral.com.br/yemanja


Mas o que me motivou a continuar o Complexo Yemanjá II foi a realização do primeiro denominado Yemanjá Reef Microcosmo, que tive que demonstar prematuramente. Os links de sua montagem:


http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/topi...TOPIC_ID=10793

http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3332

http://www.reefforum.net/fotos/fernando.htm

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Vou tentar reproduzir o texto e as fotos que postei nos fóruns aqui no Brasil.

Conseguimos idealizar um esquema de hidrodinâmica e definição definitiva do complexo, em termos de sub-sistemas.




> Xangô Reef  130x60x70 = 546 litros  Foco Principal  para Peixes Marinhos
> (Sump 1  100x60x60 = 360 litros  circulação de água)
> 
> Yemanjá Reef  160x60x70 = 672 litros  Foco para Peixes e Invertebrados.
> (Sump 2  100x60x60 = 360 litros  circulação de água  skimmer  reator de cálcio)
> 
> Iansã Refugium  115x45x50 = 258 litros  Foco para Refúgio, Sistema Biológico (substrato, rochas vivas e macro-algas), Filtragem e Plantado Marinho. Fluxo Moderado a leve, distribuído em dois retornos, com um SWCD que alterna a corrente, formando um vai e vem.
> (Sump 3  100 x 60x55 = 330 litros)
> 
> ...


Esquema de hidrodinâmica do complexo:

Fluxo de Água por gravidade = linhas e setas vermelhas
Fluxo de Água por bombas = linha e setas azuis
Fluxo de Água por ação indireta das bombas/fluxo horizontal = linhas e setas verdes.






> Circuído de demanda por bomba (azul)
> 
> A partir do Sump 2, uma LG 3 (3850 l/hora) demandará um fluxo de água dividido em 2 (duas), uma para um dos retornos do  Xangô e Yemanjá, recebendo tanto o tratamento do skimmer, quanto a refrigeração do chiller (o retorno passará antes pelo refrigerador). O Sump 2 receberá também a água do Xangô (via Sump 1) e do Sump 3 (após a filtragem biológica).
> 
> A partir do Sump3, outra LG 3 (3850 l/hora) demandará um fluxo também dividido em 2, para os outros retornos do Xangô e Yemanjá. 
> 
> Essads 2 bombas principais estarão ligadas em circuitos independentes e promovendo ambos os sistemas principais (Xangô e Yemanjá), o que poderá evitar eventual dano ou paralisação em uma das bombas, já que continuará verificando a circulação de água, mesmo que em menor quantidade.
> 
> A partir do Sump 3 uma Better 2000 demandará um fluxo de água para o Iansã Refúgio a partir do Sump 3 ou do Sump 4 (a ser estudado). 
> ...


Em razão da complexidade do sistema, não economizei na concepção e instalação hidráulica, objetivando dores de cabeça lá na frente com manutenção. Todas as ligações tem uniões e registros, de forma isolar adequadamente um ou mais subsistema dos demais. As tubulações foram concebidas em bitolas que possam, em tese, facilitar a troca de fluídos e o fluxo de água.



Vou tentar mais ou menos com fotos demonstrar esse fluxo de água:

Sump 1 (Xangô Reef):

Saída do Overflow com registro de gaveta e união (facilitando o acesso por baixo no caso de eventual manutenção na saída do overflow interno). Divisão com um "T" ( que vai ser modificada a posição para saídas horizontais), com um lado em 50"" fluxo para o Sump4 e outro estrangulado para ficar com menor vazão para o Sump 1.





Sump 1 e Sum2 interligados (XangÕ e Yemanjá Reefs):



Sump2 (Yemanjá):



Saídas do Sump2 para a casa de máquinas. Visão das bombas do skimmer e dos retornos para o Yemanjá e Xangô. Chiller e tubulações dos overflows do Xangô e Yemanjá para o Sump 4 (Aruanda Sump). 

A captação do chiller ficou próxima às Little Giants, com uma pequena otimização no fluxo de ar fresco.



Utilização de curvas e mangueiras, para evitar a dobra e diminuição de fluxo. Mangueiras em locais que possam ser afetados por tráfego, batidas e manejos de equipamentos, dando maior flexibilidade e evitando danos às flanges e sumps.



Sump 3 (Iansã Refugium) e interligação com o Aruanda Sump (Sump 4):





Entradas do Aruanda Sump (Sump 4). Ponto pendente de verificação: Entradas mais elevadas (fluxo por gravidade do Xangô e Yemanjá), de forma a evitar a fluxo contrário da água no sump, caso afogadas as entradas, podendo causar ineficiência na queda da água caso a vasão por gravidade dos sistemas seja menor que a pressão exercida pela água no sump. Ponto pendente de teste com água doce e rodando o sistema.



Visão geral do Aruanda Sump e Mojibá Cave Reef:



Retornos dos Sumps 2 e 3 para o Xangô e visão geral do overflow:



Queda por gravidade do circuíto Iansã Refúgium e Omulum Mangrove:



POnto pendente de verificação na saída do chiller, conforme foto:



Aí terá uma veneziana de madeira. O problema é que aí terá dois bujões de gás que alimentam a residência.

A dúvida é: O motor do chiller emite faíscas que, na eventual hipótese de vazamento de gás, possa provocar um acidente? Ainda tenho como modificar a tubulação do gás. O chiller é imexível. [ :Big Grin: ]


Uma visão geral de como está ficando o local dos sistemas principais:





Essa semana devemos terminar a parte hidráulica e testar em água doce.

Os móveis que vão recobrir a tubulação do Xango e do Yemanjá, além de fecharem as bancadas dos sumps 1 e 2, também serão instaladas essa semana.

Bem galera, é mais ou menos isso.

Se tiverem alguma idéia crítica ou melhoramentos ao sistema. Mandem ver.

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Atualizando..... móvel terminado e sumps já cheios de água, testando as instalações hidráulicas (Vedações, uniões, registros, flanges, etc.). Até agora os pequenos vazamentos já concertados.

Visão geral do Xangô e Yemanjá com o móvel:



Visão geral do Xangô:



Visão do Xangô e do armário que foi colocado para esconder a tubulação, sendo facilmente removível e os painéis, para qualquer manutenção.



Visão do Yemanjá Reef:



Para o respiro e circulação do ar no interior, foram colocadas em todas as portas um recorte, como os da foto do Xangô Reef, os quais, junto com o espaço deixado abaixo das portas (piso) acredito suficiente para um bom respiro:





Todo o móvel e revestimento das bancadas de alvenaria foram feitos em MDF, recobertos com fórmica fosca. Além disso, foram colocadas fitas de fórmica junto aos aquários, com vedação de silicone, como na foto:



Agora falta só a faixa superior de cada aquário, também em fórmica que esconderá a trava e a parte superior da lâmina d'água, formando uma pequena moldura no display.

Amanhã terminaremos a montagen da parte hidráulica e colocaremos para testar a hidrodinâmica.

Uma alteração no projeto foi a bomba de retorno do Sump3 para o Yemanjá e Xangô, que vou colocar uma Mak 4, com vazão de 4.000 litros horas, mas, com um fluxo mais potente que a LG 3.

Eram essas as notícias do dia. [ :Big Grin: ]

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Fernando

Esse mega-projecto está pura e simplesmente espectacular !
Muito parabéns pela coragem e pela qualidade da montagem
Só falta ver tudo "funcionando". Estou, confesso, muito curioso. Mas tudo leva tempo, bem sei...
Vá dando notícias e actualizando o post que estou interessadíssimo nesse projecto

Abraços
João M Monteiro

----------


## Ricardo Miozzo

Realmente, estão lindos ! Parabéns !
A respeito das faíscas que cita do chiller:
1 - Chillers, ou qualquer outro equipamento elétrico, não podem soltar faíscas. É perigoso.
2 - O gás do chiller é inerte, portanto na eventualidade de sofrer vazamento, não haverá problema com as faíscas, mas eu, em seu lugar, veria o que está causando isso... É muito perigoso.

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

João e Miozzo,
obrigado pelos elogios.
Hoje a primeira parte do sistema hidráulico começou a funcionar. Sem nenhum contratempo, salvo pequenos vazamentos já consertados e a hidrodinâmica até o momento funcionou muito bem. Yemanjá e Xangô cheios e as bombas rodando, com os sumps todos se comunicando.

Miozzo,
Na realidade o chiller não está soltando faísca.  Talvez tenha me expressado mal. A minha dúvida é se com o liga desliga poderiam ser soltas algumas faíscas. Isso porque, como tá na foto, por onde o ar quente sairá (janela na alvenaria) está colocada a instalação do gás liquifeito que alimenta o aquecedor a gás e a cozinha.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Fernando Guimarães

Seu projecto está fantástico. Deixa-me "roidinho" de inveja, poder acompanha-lo sabendo que num apartamentozito como o meu, pôr um aquario maiorzito com uma sump, já é complicado. Nem imagina a trabalheira que estou a ter para descobrir um espaço debaixo movel para pôr um refugiozito.

O seu projecto certamente para mim ainda vai ser mais motivador, porque com os seu aquas, suas sumps, seus refugios, sua caverna (talvez ainda falte uma Lagoon  :SbSourire:  ) estão cada vez mais, a me fazer montar, ou melhor a me fazer pensar comprar uma casa decente  :Coradoeolhos: , onde tenha espaço para conseguir implementar uma cópia de seu mágnifico projecto.

Se bem que para mim todo o bonito da obra está na concepção da montagem de todo o esquema hidraulico, seus acabamentos ficaram tambem muito bonitos. 

Já agora a propósito de acabamentos, gostava de lhe colocar uma questão. O revestimento dos móveis com formica não tem o perigo de "inchar" com o contacto com alguma agua ? 

Mais uma vez os meus muitos parabens, deixando no ar uma dupla satisfação, a primeira é ficar a conhecer e ter o privilégio de acompanhar tão excelente obra e de tal dimensão, a segunda é o meu orgulho de conhecer um Portugues, com uma montagem e um sistema ao nivel dos melhores.

Como se não bastasse todos os amigo que este meu mágnifico hobby me tem dado a conhecer, seu aquario é para mim um factor acrescido, para mais dia menos dia ter aí um Portugues á sua porta para vêr "in loco" seu sistema.

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Fala Juca.
Será um grande prazer receber a tua visita por esses lados.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Vc. tem razão, falta o lagoon, mas como estou quase conseguindo umas gramas marinhas, é bem capaz que o omulum mangrove e o iansã refugium tenham uma interface de camas de grama marinha, tal qual um lagoon.  :Smile: 

Obrigado pelos elogios, sinceramente não acho que mereça tantos, mas estou me esforçando.  :Big Grin: 

Sobre o acabamento de fórmica. Seja qual for o "recheio", sempre corremos o risco de estufarem se ficarem expostos demasiadamente à ação da água. Tanto em compensado naval, como em MDF (que é o caso dos meus móveis). Mas para isso tem que ter uma grande ou considerável exposição. Se alguns cuidados forem tomados, principalmente com limpeza rápida do local e vistorias periódicas, não há problema maior.

De qualquer forma, tomamos alguns cuidados, como vedações da partes mais sujeitas à gotejamentos com fitas de pvc para móveis e silicone branco. 

E espero que vc. venha ao Brasil, mais para conhecer o pessoal por aqui e aprofundarmos as relaçoes entre nossas "nações aquarísticas".  :Big Grin: ;D

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Olá pessoal.

Ricardo, como já disse, dia 11 e 12 acho que podemos ir.
Cara, tá igual o Itamar é..... fiquei te esperando hoje lá no loft para vc. ver a hidrodinâmica do complexo. [ :Big Grin: ][ :Big Grin: ][ :Big Grin: ]

Atualizando o tópico:

Móvel terminado, com as molduras colocadas:





Tubulação dos sistemas principais e sumps terminadas:



Visão geral da bancada e da estação de água doce (pré-filtro de carvão ativado e DI, ambos Permution):



Detalhe: Mantei fazer uma proteção para os encanamentos de ligação entre os sumps, retornos e overflows, constituído de um "L", com encaixe de pinos no chão e na bancada.

Visão geral da área de trabalho:



Detalhe da queda da água do overflow do Yemanjá e do Xangô para o Aruanda Sump (Sump4):



O fluxo do Xangô Reef é quase a metade do fluxo da queda do Yemanjá.

Por falar em overflow, passei o dia me batendo para tentar acertar uma coisa que até hoje ninguém me explicou e eu nunca entendi .....



.... no Yemanjá antigo já acontecia, em menor proporção, ou seja, regulada a altura da caixa do overflow, para não fazer muito barulho, como o da foto, ao desligar as bombas e esperar um tempo, quando ligadas novamente o overflow enchia e continuava a subir o nível, até a trava, tendo que abrir o registro.

Foi a tarde inteira nessa luta, algumas vezes o nível subia e um tempo depois retornava a baixar. Por outras vezes, quando o registro estava mais aberto, após acertado o nível do overflow, religando as bombas, a caixa fica muito vazia.

Se alguém puder me explicar o porque disso.

 Uma das possibilidades que pensei era a existência de ar nos canos, mas não consegui entender porque não manteve uma regularidade, ou seja, sempre subindo o nível na mesma proporação, já que o problema, nesta suposição, seria o mesmo.


Enfim, acho que tenho mais algumas tentativas de ajustes finos. [ :Smile: ]

Outra sugestão que gostaria de ter era a posição e direcionamento das Turbelle Stream (2 x 6000) e uma Turbelle Eletronic 7200, além da programação do controlador, considerando o esquema que os retornos terão, como no desenho:




Bem, essas eram as notícias do dia.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Fernando. Nao deixes de postar a evolução do teu projecto. Se já agora so com o "bruto" feito, está muito motivador e indica um excelente futuro para o complexo, Quando tiver com vida estará brutal. Isto é de facto Já muito avançado.  :Wink: 

Boa Sorte Com o futuro do Projecto!  :Smile:  (apesar de achar que nem de sorte vais precisar)   :Palmas:

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Obrigado Gil, mas sorte nunca é demais.   :SbSourire:  

Bem, atendendo a pedido   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   estou atualizando o tópico.

Após o término das instalações hidráulicas,  teste das vedações, hidrodinâmica, pequenos vazmentos consertados  e rodagem com água doce por alguns dias, iniciou-se a fase de colocação dos substratos (Aragonita, halimeda, samoa pink e crushed coral). Com exceção da samoa pink, que foi entregue na granulometria errada e a correta está para chegar na próxima terça feira, todos os substratos foram lavados com água clorada e colocados nos sistemas e permaneceram rodando por mais alguns dias.

Fase de colocação de substratos:



Xangô Reef: Camada de 7 a 8 cm de Aragonita (Franco), 80% ss e 20% 00.
Yemanjá Reef: 156 kilos de Aragonita Samoa Pink
Iansã Refugium: Camada de 7 a 8 cm. de Aragonita ss (Franco)
Omulum Mangrove: Camada de 10 a 12 cm de Aragonita SSe na bancada posterior 16 cm de camada de Aragonita SS (posteriormente deverá ser colocado substrato de mangue, após coletado).



Como já tinha dito, a idéia era também colocar substrato em alguns sumps, para dar uma diversificada na granulometria dos substratos do sistema e para reforçar o filtro biológico. Por praticidade resolvi adotar a idéia que o Gustavo passou de introduzir esses substratos em bandejas plásticas. Essas bandejas possuem dimensões de 100x15x35 e 40x15x35. Foram colocados em todos os sumps, menos no Sump 2 que receberá o skimmer. 

Sump1  duas bandejas pequenas, com Aragonita 80% SS e 20% 00



Sump 3  Bandeja com Aragonita 80% SS e 20% 00:





Sump 4  Bandeja pequena com Crushed Coral e a outra com Halimeda Moída. Ao longo da parte posterior á entrada da água, foi colocado mais 10 kilos de Halimeda com granulometria maior.









Paralelamente foi iniciada a fase de instalação da iluminação do Iansã Refugium e Omulum Mangrove:


Como nesse final de semana realizaremos coleta de inóculos de substrato e outros organismos para o start up do sistema, esvaziamos a água doce do Refugium, Mangrove e Sumps 2, 3 e 4, para a colocação de água DI e vamos salgar essa parte do sistema (isolando o Yemanjá Reef e o Xangô Reef, por ainda não ter sido colocado o substrato no primeiro) e deixaremos rodar apenas com o skimmer HSA FoamJet  (Itamar):



Enquanto enche o sistema estou aqui enrolando vocês para passar o tempo fazendo essa minha reportagem. 





Era isso pessoal, valeram os incentivos.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Não sei o que dizer, é tudo o que eu queria e mais...
 :SbQuestion2:  será que um dia vou ter algo parecido   :SbQuestion2:  
Contínua a deslumbra-nos com o teu sistema, estou certo que o final VAI ser espectacular

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Obrigado Pedro.
Atualizando.....
No final de semana coletamos substratos e algumas algas, para inoculação do iansã refugium e do omulum mangrove, terminamos também a iluminação no omulum.
Estamos ajustando a densidade de parte da água (sumps 2, 3 e 4), Iansã e Omulum.

Reservamos parte dos substratos coletados em Bombinhas/SC para a inoculação do Xangô e do Yemanjá:



Iluminação do Omulum Mangrove (HQI's de 150 e 2 de 70 w, 6000k), colocadas mais altas, com possibilidade de serem ainda mais elevadas gradualmente, de acordo com o crescimento das Rizophoras:



Visão Geral do final do dia, monstrando a iluminação natural parcial do Iansã e do Omulum:



Coletamos algas de várias espécies e colocamos junto com inóculos de substratos no Iansã e Omulum. Coletamos também mini-paguros e snails. Grande parte (a maioria) dos paguros colocamos no Omulum Mangrove, apenas com algumas algas para alimentação, depois iremos transferir parte deles para o Yemanjá e Xangô. 

No Iansã Refugium uns poucos paguros e mais snails, evitando que os paguros detonassem todas as algas coletadas:







Os snails nishimoto que se enterram no substrato foram aleatoriamente colocados no Iansã e no Omulum.

Estamos fazendo ainda experiências para fixação de algas com tubos de pvc (depois coloco as fotos).

Por fim, o que está surgindo de vida que vieram junto com os inóculos e algas é inacreditável.

Por enquanto era isso.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Caro Fernando,

Acima de tudo, obrigado por dividir essa experiência connosco. 
Abraços
João M Monteiro

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Fernando....
... cada dia que passa vc me deixa mais DESLUMBRADO !!!!! O seu projecto é seguramente o mais bonito e mais bem estudado de que me lembro... e seguramente que irá ficar PERFEITO depois de pronto!
Aguardo ansiosamente mais fotos da evolução!!!!
Um GRANDE abraço de parabéns!
Ricardo

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

João e Ricardo,
obrigado pelos elogios. Não sei sinceramente se mereço tanto, mas estou me esforçando.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Atualizando o tópico, já que estava de férias....  :SbSourire:  

Terminamos hoje - terminamos não, mais méritos para o Itamar que fez um baita arrando de rochas e o o Wanderlei na iluminação:



Em relação à iluminação, rochas e substrato, a visão geral ficou assim:



NO Yemanjá utilizamos 2 de 400w 6500 nas laterais (Iwasaki) e 1 250 w Venturi 10000k plus (quase para 20000k). Dá uma dirença perceptível. No geral até que não ficou ruim não.... Sei que não é o ideal, mas o efeito até que ficou legal (gosto não se discute, se lamenta apenas)



Foi utilizado no Yemanjá 160 kilos de Samoa Pink:



No Xango 125 kilos de aragonita ss.

Ainda estamos nos batendo com a regulagem das turbelles e o multicontroller. A samoa ainda está se movimentando bastante, alterando o perfil do substrato, mas sem turvar a água.

Ela está turva pela movimentação das rochas e inóculos~, além de limpeza no vidro que falta. As fotos mesmo assim estão razoáveis.

Visão nos detalhes do Yemanjá Reef:







Dá para notar nos detalhes a obra de arte do Itamar no arranjo de rochas, o que fica mais evidente no Xangô Reef Fish, que teve a sua concepção basicamente para a circulação de peixes, já que terá como objetivo a manutenção de peixes.





NO Xangô Reef Fish foram utilizadas 3 HQI's de 150w , duas venturi 6500 laterais e uma blv 10000 cw no centro:





Detalhes do parcel de rochas do Xangô:















Coloquei paguros e snails nos dois, que estavam no Iansã Refugium e Omulum Mangrove.

Amanhã vou dar uma geral no Iansã e Omulum, que estão uma bagunça e fervilhando de vida dos inóculos de substrato, inclusive já estão com pinks pintando. Vou ajeitar algumas rochas e as algas e colocar os propágulos no Mangrove.

Bem... era isso.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Espectáculo !!

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Não sei mais o que dizer...
O trabalho com a rocha está fenomenal, como em breve vou alterar o meu layout e já sei onde vir tirar umas ideias.   :SbOk3:  
Mal posso esperar para ver o Xango e o Yemanjá cheios de vida (que é como quem diz cheios de corais e peixes).

----------


## Gil Miguel

5 Estrelas Fernando!  :Smile:  o layout das rochas como ja disseram está excelente.
A rocha é muito bonita, e rocha samoa aqui simplesmente nao existe, mas parece ser de grande qualidade!  :Wink: 

Muitos Parabens por todo o Projecto, fica aqui uma excelente Ajuda e Guia para quem quiser começar um projecto deste genero
Excelente mesmO!  :Smile:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Muito obrigado pelos elogios e incentivos, espero retribuir com notícias fresquinhas. [ :Big Grin: ]


Nâo quero falar muito, mas está uma curtição essa montagem. E o melhor é dividir com vocês aqui na web, imagine ao vivo.É muito bom ficar testando os sistemas de circulação e movimentação de água, dos arranjos de rochas e do surgimento da vida pelas unidades do complexo. É um grande livro isso .... e melhor, acho uma curtição fazer essas reportagens, seja para registro, seja para compartilhar erros e acertos ou, sem hipocrisia, mostras, exibir o resultado do nosso trabalho.


Também não vejo a hora de ver tudo funcionando, as mudas colocadas e os peixeis (quase todos já comprados) cirulando. Enquanto isso vou me divertindo na montagem.

Dei uma boa geral hoje no Iansã Refugium e no Omulum Mangrove. Ajustei as algas, fiz uma limpeza meia-boca e fixei, como experiência as rizophoras/propágulos que coletei na Bahia, junto com algumas rochas de recifes coralineos (mortas, já que peguei na praia e na parte parte exposta dos recifes de corais).





As rochas estou deixando em água clorada por tres a cinco dias, depois deixarei secar ao sol. Após introduzirei no Iansã Refugium uma parte, outra parte para pequenos ajustes para esconder alguns canos no Xangô Reef Fish e o resto deixarei entre as várias bandejas colocadas nos sumps.

As rizophoras foram coletadas em diversas praias na Bahia e vim cuidando delas desde lá, com reposição de água do mar nos recepientes. Chegam bem, agora fiz uns experimentos de fixação no Omulum Mangrove.










Detalhe da experiência de fixação:



Sei que para muitos o gosto pode ficar duvidoso, com esses canos, elásticos e proteções a mostra. Mas eu particularmente até que não achei tão ruim não... [ :Big Grin: ] Pelos menos foi a melhor forma que achei de tentar criar um visual com as raízes expostas, colocando os propágulos suspensos.

A minha idéia inicial era colocar uma fita de jardinagem que vi em um artigo do Antony Calfo, que era específica para mudas, que com o tempo elas iam se expandido de acordo com o crescimento das plantas, não estrangulando a mesma.

Não achei no mercado brasileiro. Se alguém conhecer me avise, pois é extremamente útil e melhor que a minha tentativa/experiência.

Na experiência peguei canos aquaterme de 15 mm, serrei em diversos tamanhos e fixei os propágulos, com canos de plástico e elásticos; os canos (residuos de capa de cabos elétricos)  foram cortados ao meio e os elásticos colocados no meio; a idéia é que os canos não estragulem os propágulos e os elásticos cedam com o crescimento da planta.

Tenho dúvidas se esse sistema resistirá aos efeitos da água salgada, da iluminação e dos raios uv das HQI's; e, ainda se atenderão ao objetivo de fixar e sem estrangular.

Nâo gosto do sistema de isopor, já que deixa a coisa muito filtro apenas e menos natural, além de bloquear a iluminação. COmo a idéia era utilizar bastante propágulo, esse sistema atende a idéia de que as raízes fiquem bem expostas. Fiz experiências de várias alturas e tipos.

Jà dei a primeira regada/pulverizada com água doce.

No Iansã Refugium a primeira geral/limpeza ficou mais ou menos assim:



Os Codiuns estão se dando relativamente bem. Estou testando uma forma de fixar as algas. COm canos de 15mm enterrados,as algas colcoads dentro e com uma cunha para prender e depois escondidos os canos com rochas vivas.



Algumas rodophytas estão se desenvolvendo também razoavelmente.




O que já está se desenvolvendo bem nesses dois são as algas calcáreas pink. Logo já tenho que raspar os vidros.


As Padinas spl e dictyotas estão com crescimento prejudicado pelo fornecimento de energia alimentar aos paguros (agora com a reduzida no número para colocar no Xango e Yemanjá, vamos ver como se comportam). Coloquei um pequeno ramo de caulerpas que agora parecem que estão pegando o jeito.

Pretendo colocar outros tipos de algas, que estou pesquisando e vou tentar encomendar.

E a vida está se desenvolvendo que é uma maravilha. Os inóculos de Bombinhas estão apresentando algumas surpresas, boas e ruins. As boas, contribuiram para a formação de algas pinks, bastante vida de substrato, anelídios e amphipodas de vários tipos (alguns que nunca tinha visto).




Até uma boa ninhada de gastropodes já se apresenta (vima desova que não sabia o que era e na volta de minha viagem não mais vi os ovos, apenas pequenos gastrópodes que não sei ainda de que espécie).

Outra boa notícias, tem uns amphipodes ou gamarídeos de um tamanho que nunca vi, aproximadamente 3 a 5 vezes os tamanhos normais, com coloração mais escura (imagino que em função da dieta alimentar - padinas sp. e rodophytas). O interessante é que eles nadam livremente na coluna d'água com uma rapidez muito interessante.

Ainda não consegui fotografar, estou me batendo com a função macro dessa máquina nova.

Os boas notícias, pelo menos para mim e já que vão ficar no refúgio e no manguezal... apareceram pequenos caranguejos e siris de várias espécies. Muito legais.

Até duas lebres-do-mar se criaram na minha viagem, apareceram de uma hora para outra. Essa é a má notícia, pois apesar de serem bem legais, já estão em um tamanho que me preocupa pelo futuro e a questão da sobrevivência e reintrodução no meio ambiente original. Foi coletado ou como filhotes escondidos nas algas ou no substrato. Sei lá.   :Embarrassment: ops: 

Outra parte ruim... pintaram umas aiptásias que estou tratrando de injetar kalk.

No mais continuo alimentando com ração os paguros e a micro vida. 

Comprei os testes hoje e amanhã devo fazer a primeira bateria de testes.

Farei um check list das coisas que ainda faltam fazer e acho que dentro de uns 15 dias está tudo rodando.

Bem acho que hoje era isso. Vamos ver se amanhã tem mais. [ :Big Grin: ]

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Fernando

Gostava de lhe colocar duas questões.

Em primeiro lugar:

Observei que utilizou 2 turbelles na circulação do Yemanjá. Como está feita a circulação ? Em confrontação ? ou contra os vidros ?

Digo isto porque tambem as utilizo e tenho tido dificuldades em obter uma boa circulação no aquario com elas; Ou porque me levantam demasiada areia, ou porque confrontam em demasia os corais.

A segunda questão prende-se com a materia colectada para inocolar os aquarios.

Notou alguma morte na "bicharada" colectada e introduzida no aquario ? Digo isto por achar que nem toda a biologia colectada na natureza certamente não será a mesma que a que um aquario naturalmente reproduz pela migração exclusiva da biologia da rocha para os substratos.  :Admirado:

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Olá Juca.
Na primeira questão, coloquei as duas stream nas laterais, voltadas para a parte central do display e não em direção ao vidro frontal. Estou programando o multicontroller para que cada uma delas acione alternadamente. Em algumas programações elas fucionaram em conjunto, daí é pauleira mesmo...  :SbSourire:  

O modo que estou utilizando atualmente é a da direita (stream) funcionada de uma vez só (sem a outra stream e a turbelle eletronic); no modo alternado ela para e funcionada a stream da esquerda em conjunto com a turbelle. Estão direcionadas onde serão colocados os corais mais exigentes em termos de circulação.

Como não está povoado ainda não vi os efeitos dela nos corais. No substrato no modo alternado ele se estabilizou.

Em relação aos inóculos (substrato e algas), com certeza deve existir uma boa mortandade de seres; veja bem, fica difícil mensurar o quanto, já que, numa pequena porção de substrato, existem centenas para não dizer milhares de micro organismos. 

Uma parte de perecer, tanto no transporte, quanto na inoculação. Uma outra parte se adapta aos parâmetros de nossos sistemas e aí passa a ter outro tipo de competição, que é pela sobrevivência de cada espécie coletada em conjunto. Aí acredito é outra regra de interação desses organismos, uns sobreviverão em relação aos demais quando se tratar de competição por espaço e energia alimentar. Chega um pouco que essa biota se estabiliza.

Por isso até acredito que depois de estabilizado sempre é bom, se possível, dar uma inoculada de vez em quando, para promover essa interação da biodiversidade.

No meu caso, posso afirmar que uma série de organismos sobreviveram, para não dizer alguns caranguejos, amphipodas, gamarídeos, vermes, poliquetas.... E de quebra deram uma grande ajuda nas algas calcáreas, que já estão aparecendo em toda a parte do Iansa Refugium e do Omulum Mangrove.

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

E aí galera. Estamos de volta.... com algumas atualizações:

O sistema está se desenvolvendo bem. Terminamos a instalação do chiller, do sistema de reposição, de controles de temperatura. 

A iluminação do Yemanjá e do Xangô não está em seu fotoperíodo ideal, aliás, mais apagada do que acesa, só sendo ligada quando estou no loft trabalhando no sistema ou simplesmente curtindo. Só o fotoperíodo do Iansã Refugium e do Omulum Mangrove é que estão no horário idealizado (14:00 as 23;00 horas).

Na primeira e última bateria de testes:

PH entre 8,23 e 8,38.
ORP 300
Nitrato (Red Sea)  Próximo a 0, entre 0 e 12,5 na escala colorimetrica.
Phosphato (Red Sea)  0,1
Cálcio (TRopic Marin)  400
RA (Tropic Marin)  8 dKh
Magnésio (Tropic Marin)  não medido

Skimmer (Made in Itamar) babando legal, ainda full time:



Sem mico-algas, cianos ou diatomáceas até agora, inclusive no Iansã Refugium e Omulum Mangrove, salvo as macro-algas e muitas calcáreas.

De diferente apenas no Xangô Fish Reef foram colocadas mais duas MJ 1000, com dois giras-giras e um wave maker, acionando mais 2 MJ 1200, no total de 4 power heads.



No Yemanjá Reef, apenas snails, paguros e astréas, além de inóculos de substrato e macro algas.



Coloquei as rochas coletadas na praia (Bahia) no Xangô, Iansã e Omulum, além de distribuir entre os sumps, junto com as bandejas de substratos.

Acrescentei inoculo de substrato do refúgio do Luciano Cordeiro, além de mais um pouco de substrato de areia coletada em Bombinhas e muitas Macro-algas também coletadas em Bombinhas, agregando mais vida ao sistema, além de repor as macro-algas que não vingaram ou foram detonadas pelos paguros e amphipodas.

Deixamos toda a coleta distribuída entre os sistemas por dois dias e hoje dei uma jardinagem e paisagismo no Iansã Refúgium e Omulum Mangrove.

Eu sei que muitas não vingaram e muitas servirão de alimento para os paguros, moluscos e outros crustáceos.

Mas por enquanto ficou um visual muito legal. São vários tipos, Padinas sp. , dictyotas, calcáreas, dentre outras que ainda vou identificar.

Espero que elas não sejam detonadas pelos seus predadores e e algumas se estabilizem.

Enquanto isso vou curtindo:

Visão Geral do Iansã Refugium:
















Visão Geral do Omulum Mangrove:
















Para terminar, minha mulher, grande incentivadora e que adooooora limpar os vidros e me ajudar na  manutenção, além de ter uma paciência tremenda comigo..... adoro ela. [ :Smile: ]. Como prova, olha ela dando uma geral depois da manutenção no Xangô, Yemanjá e Iansã:







Bem era isso galera.

Até a próxima reportagem

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Fernando,
Tenho acompanhado o seu projecto desde o início, e deixe-me que lhe diga, estou deveras impressionado com o tamanho, o cuidado, e principalmente o talento que o pessoal daí impôs na execução do mesmo  :Pracima: 
Parabéns, e que tudo corra pelo melhor  :Palmas:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Magnifico !!!
Realmente nunca vi igual  :SbOk:  
Parabens Fernando num sistema tao belamente preparado, foi um prazer acompanhar seu desenvolvimento, quer ver mais fotos  :Palmas:  

PS Apreciei a tua habilidade no "rockscaping" que e para mim um verdadeiro desafio, nunca estou contente  :Whistle:

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Rui e Roberto, obrigado pelos elogios e incentivos.

Roberto, na realidade, o rockscaping quem praticamente fez foi o Itamar, pois eu estava de viagem justamente no dia em que ele montou.   :Icon Cry:  Mas ficou dentro do que eu queria mesmo.   :Coradoeolhos:  O Itamar é muito bom nesse quesito.

Já que pediram, mais fotos, agora voltadas mais para o manejo do substrato e experiência com a manutenção das algas.

Roberto, com certeza ao vivo tá muito legal.  :Smile: 

Estou tentando observar as algas com alguma movimentação de água a mais elas devem preferir. No Iansã Refugium coloquei duas Atman de 500 l/h cada uma, acionadas alternadamente por timmers com 15 minutos cada. Vamos ver.

Ficou assim hoje o estado do Iansã Refugium:



A predação está grande, basicamente de paguros, mas acredito que principalmente gamarídes de vários tamanho. Pelo menos é no que acredito pela observação. Só os paguros não iriam consumir tanto assim. Hoje tinha dezenas de microcrustáceos em um tufo de sargasso e padinas.

Como está hoje no detalhe o Iansã Refugium:



O interessante é que no Omulum Mangrove onde tem menos gamarídeos e amphipodas, as padinas, por exemplo, estão menos predadas e com maior tempo de integridade física. 

O interessante está o substrato, em pouco tempo com os inóculos eles estão monstrando uma boa evolução.

Substrato do Iansã Refugium:





Com os snails nishimoto, snails, paguros e astreas, o substrato fica sempre remexido na parte superior:



O substrato do Omulum Mangrove que recebeu mais inóculos, está mais "evoluído":







Os gamarídes estão se desenvolvendo bem e escavando o substrato, como nesse filme do Omulum Mangrove (o filme está muito ruim e deitado, mas dá para ter uma idéia:

www.mardecoral.com.br/montagem2/Filme1.WMV

Como não tenho função macro (ou pelo menos não consegui na máquina nova), fica difícil fotografar a quantidade de vida que está pelo vidro, na condição de filhotes (que vieram nos inóculos, imagino), de snails, astréas, snais nishimoto, lebres-do-mar ou nudibranquios e algumas planárias. 

Por final, os paràmetros na medição de ontem estão ótimos (Nitrato muito próximo a 0 e Fosfato 0,1).

Por enquanto era isso.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Fernando

Que dizer............ Está absolutamente impressionante !
Agora estamos a ficar ansiosos pela entrada dos corais e peixes - mas não devemos ser só nós...

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

João, para matar a ansiedade.... entraram as primeiras mudas. 

Atualizando...

Começamos a povoar o Yemanjá Reef.

O Ricardo Nishimoto hoje me concedeu algumas regalias, ou seja, nada mais nada menos que 19 mudas de SPS's.... bem, algumas nem eram mudas mais, eram já colônias. [ :Big Grin: ]

Valeu Nishi, muito obrigado e na realidade ele comentou uma coisa que me deixou muito feliz... que ele sentia o Complexo como se também fosse dele, pois participou desde a montagem até a coleta de inóculos, etc....

É uma sensação muito legal essa de dividir essa montagem com vocês, que mesmo a distância fazem dele um evento muito especial.

Bem, chega de emoções e vamos ao que interessa... como está ficando.

Primeiro o substrato (samoa pink) do Yemanjá Reef, que já mostra sinais de sua funcionalidade.




Bem.. ... olha a visão geral com as mudas/colônias presenteadas pelo Nishimoto:










Os SPS's são:

1. Montípora Digitata Vermelha
2. Montípora Capricornis Verde
3. Montípiora Capricornis Marron
4. Acrópora acúleos
5. Acróporoa Millepora
6. Acrópora Prostrata
7. Acrópora Valida
8. Acrópora Cereallis
9. Acrópora Verde
10. Acrópora Formosa (stubber)
11. Acrópora Selago Amarela
12. Acrópora Ceriallis
13. Porites
14. Acrópora Table 
15. Acrópora... hiiiii.... as outras esqueci o nome. [ :Big Grin: ]
















A circulação do Yemanjá Reef está sendo feito pelos retornos do Sump 2 e do Sump 3, além das duas turbelle stream (7000 l/h), acionadas alternadamente, a cada 2 minutos aproximadamente cada uma, de 30% a 100% da força.

O período de iluminação do Yemanjá Reef (10 horas) e do Xangô Reef Fisch (9:30 horas) já está acionado. O Iansã Refugium e o Omulum Mangrove estão com fotoperíodo de 9 horas.

Ainda estão todos os fotoperíodos coincidindo. Depois eu ajusto os horários adequados. Por enquanto o PH ainda encontra-se com pouca variação entre o fotoperíodo apagado (8,23) e aceso (8,35 no final).

A predação das algas no Iansá Refugium continua forte.

Eram as notícias do dia.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Simplesmente LINDO!!!!!

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Fernando  :Smile: 
O Ricardo è mesmo um grande amigo! 

Tá cada vez melhor e é incrivel como eu tao pouco tempo ja tens a dsb a disnitrificar!

Quando tudo é planeado e pensado ao pormenor como fizeste , saem projectos espectaculares do qual o teu pode ser considerado um topo de gama!  :Wink: 

Está mesmo muito bom, quando um dia montar algo numa escala maior e com mais recursos e melhor planeamento vou sem duvida apoiar-me bastante no teu projecto!  :Wink: 

As 2 tunze nao te causam problemas com o "levantar" da areia do substrato?

Parabens e continua o Excelente trabalho!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Essa foi mesmo de amigo. Amigão !!!
Ficaram muito bem colocadas e, de facto, é logo outra coisa. Com essas condições, vai ser interessante ir vendo a evolução/crescimento dessas colónias (mudas, compramos nós aqui nas lojas - e a preço de colónias...).

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Obrigado pessoal.

Gil, não tive problemas até agora com as Tunze Stream, a Samoa Pink se assentou após o início da circulação, fez um desenho no substrato e ficou assim.

Mais documentários..... [ :Big Grin: ]

No Yemanjá Reef, novos moradores:

Cardume de Yellow Tangs:



Alveopora (presente do meu inspetor) e Pagoda (sobrevivente do Yemanjá I):



Outros sobreviventes do Yemanjá I, Ricordeas. Lá no fundo um dos dois Camarões Palhaço (Stenopus):



O Grama e o outro Stenopus não apareceram para a foto. 

Da mesma forma o Coral Beauty no Xangô Reef Fish está tímido e não pintou para a sessão de fotoreportagem. [ :Big Grin: ]

A quantidade de vida no Iansã Refugium e no Omulum Mangrove é tanta que já começam a se fazer presente no Xangô Reef Fish e Yemanjá Reef. Amphipodas, Snails e Nassarius filhotes, Amphipodas (como o da foto) e até direito a filhotes de apitásias:




Bem, alguns habitantes agora fotografados:

O Botafoguense (em homenagem ao Padilha):



Outro caranguejo ainda não identificado:



Mais um caranguejo não identificado no meio das algas (acanthophora). Detalhe na frente um snail parecido com o Nassarius, que ainda não identifiquei. Se reparerem bem nesse monte de algas verão que tem um número enorme de gamarídeos e amphipodas.



Olha que foto linda das ascídias que coletei meio sem querer junto com umas algas e zoanthus em Bombinhas, agora vagando pelo Xangô Reef Fish:



A predação está muito grande no Iansã Refugium. Vejam se conseguem identificar a quantidade de gamarídeos e amphipodas nas algas e outros substratos. As vezes são dezenas de organismos sobre cada tufo ou arbustos de algas. Algumas algas são mais resistentes que outras ou são presas de menor interesse. As mais rápidas no consumo (preferidas) são as Padinas sp.







Inclusive estão com tanta cara-de-pau que nem se preocupam mais em se esconder ou saírem durante a noite. Até nas caulerpas (Caulerpa mexicana)  no substrato os predadores, meus Aliens, estão aparecendo:



As algas mais resistentes ou menos preferidas são essas, acho que da espécie Lobophora sp.:



A quantidade algas calcáreas (Titanoderma sp.) é realmente impressionante, acho que muito devido aos inóculos. Estão epifetando até algumas algas:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

A diversidade no refugio e mesmo muito impressionante !!!
Se tivesses uns Synchiropus splendidus eles estariam mesmo no ceu   :SbSourire:

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Olá.
Roberto, o problema é que me recuso a por o Mandarin nos meus Refúgios...  :Big Grin: 
Atualizando o tópico:

Parâmetros estáveis:
Nitrato 0
Fosfato 0,1
Cálcio 492
RA 8 dKh
Magnésio 1410 (faço teste para ver o consumo por causa das Rizophoras)
PH 8,53 final do período e 8,25 (noturno)

Reposição de Cálcio apenas por água deionizada e hidróxido de cálcio, em média 5 a 8 litros por dia. O reator ainda não está instalado, pois na reforma apresentou vazamentos.

Sistema total respondendo bem.
Skimmer ainda ligado 24 horas. Olha do danado aí depois de 3 dias e meio da última limpeza. Trabalho e mais trabalho [ :Big Grin: ]:

 

Até agora não tive nenhum problema de algas nem marrons, nem verdes, nem cianos e nem filamentosas (toc, toc toc, três batidas na madeira [ :Big Grin: ]). Cada sistema tem uma boa e superdimensionada equipe de limpeza.

O fotoperíodo já está normal (10 horas de HQI 450w no Xangô Reef Fish, 12 horas de HQI 950w no Yemanjá Reef, 10 horas de HQI 210w no Iansã Refugium e 12 horas de HQI 290w no Omulum Mangrove).

Já completadas todas as instalações, inclusive sistema automático de reposição (repositor de nível Morato, reservatório de 80 litros, água DI). 

Aquecimento (4 de 300w), mais três termostados, com um duplo no Sump do Iansã e 2 individuais no Sump Principal (Sump 4), acionando com a média a ser mantida de 25º C.

Sistema de resfriamento um Chiller JC 3/4, com full gage regulado para 26,5º C e desligando em 26º C. Em conjunto mais 3 ventiladores 30 cm., Honeywell, acionados por termostato Damphus, para iniciar próximo à temperatura de acionamento do chiller.

 

 

Até hoje o chiller e os ventiladores não foram acionados em nenhum momento, a temperatura chegou no máximo a 26,4/26,5, apesar de um certo calor em alguns dias. Mesmo com toda a iluminação acesa, já que o fotoperíodo de todos são coincidentes. Muito disso acredito pela sala de máquina bem arejada e fresca e o volume de água circulando.

Bem... praticamente só falta a instalação definitiva do reator de cálcio. O resto o complexo já está montado.

Assim, vou abrir tópicos específicos para cada sistema e lá vou postar as atualizações individuais, ficando este tópico apenas para registro historio e avaliação evolutiva dos parâmetros, comportamento do conjunto e eventuais novidades. [ :Big Grin: ]

Por falar em novidades, já estamos planejando (idéia do Dr. Nishimoto), uma estação de engorda de SPS. [ :Big Grin: ][ :Big Grin: ]

Enquanto isso vai a última foto da Visão Geral do Xangô e Yemanjá Reefs;

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Companheiro Fernando

Então como vamos de "maturação" ? 

Certamente que já ha novidades para mostrar para nós.

----------


## Marco Augusto

Olá Fernando.
Os meus sinceros parabens  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   está excelente..... Desejo-te boa sorte e que tudo corra bem.

Cumps
Marco

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Olá irmãos lusitanos.
Estava meio afastado da web e com poucas participações nas atualizações dos posts sobre meu sistema.
Estou atualizando agora depois de quase um ano de montagem.
Muitas coisas aconteram neste período. Desde a perda de vários peixes por falta de oxigenação do sistema (falta de energia elétrica prolongada), até a implantação de um novo sistema o Ogum Front e Back Reef, que já está interligado no Yemanjá Reef Microcosmo II (Complexo II).

O Yemanjá Reef Microcosmo II (Complexo II) não acabou, apenas terminou a sua implantação. Acredito que nada mais implantarei ou inventarei, deixando apenas os cuidados com a sua operação, manutenção, alimentação e organização dos sistemas e seus habitantes.

Nunca digo que desta água não beberei. Mas não tenho mais o que fazer de novo no Complexo II, acredito estar com a sua concepção inicial totalmente implementada, faltando apenas ajustes finos de sistema de aquecimento, resfriamento e filtragem para a fase de operação e manutenção, bem como, a continuidade da inoculação do sistema com fauna fital, algas e substratos a serem coletados.

Falta ainda colocar em funcionamento a Estação Erê de Fito e Zooplâncton, que já está com sua estrutura montada, faltando apenas o início da cultura (por ter priorizado a conclusão do Front e Back Reef).

Estou comemorando e  registrando o primeiro ano de montagem do Yemanjá Reef Microcosmo.

Em meados do ano de 2004 (junho), iniciei os estudos para a implantação do Complexo II. Em outubro do ano passado, terminando as obras de alvenaria, iniciei a montagem dos primeiros vidros. Em novembro terminamos as primeiras instalações e colocamos para rodar com água doce e  testar a rodagem do sistema. Em dezembro já com água salgada iniciamos a montagem dos substratos e inoculação dos sistemas. No início de janeiro de 2005 fizemos os arranjos de rochas e pudemos considerar, oficialmente, inaugurado o Yemanjá Reef Microcosmo II.

*Tópicos da montagem do Yemanjá Reef Microcosmo II:*

http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/topi...TOPIC_ID=20043

Visão geral atual dos dois sistemas principais Xangô Reef Fish e Yemanjá Reef:



 Depois dessa fase inicial de montagem, algumas outras brincadeiras foram adicionadas ao projeto inicial, embora desde o início previstas, mas que não imaginava que fosse implementar em um ano, como por exemplo:

- Oxóssi Filtro de Algas (Algal Turf Scrubber  ATS), com wave bucket.
- Estação Erê de Fito e Zooplâncton.
- Ogum Front e Back Reef.
- Mojibá Cave Reef.
- Estação de Pesquisa Oxalá.

Estou comemorando esse primeiro ano com a inauguração, agora de forma oficial do Ogum Front e Back Reef.

E o melhor, para comemorar, eu mesmo, sozinho, criei vergonha e fiz a instalações e interligações do Ogun Front e Back Reef com o Complexo II, inclusive do skimmer principal (o Complexo II está operando com dois skimmers Foam Jet), do chiller de suporte (secundário), das bombas de distribuição e outras instalações do Aruanda Sump.



*Tópicos sobre o desenvolvimento do Ogum Front e Back Reef:*

http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/topi...TOPIC_ID=28019
http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/topi...TOPIC_ID=26275

Eu tenho que agradecer e muito a todos vocês que me deram a maior força na concepção e implantação desses sistemas, além de dedicar todo essa obra à minha mulher Simone que, sem dúvida alguma, deixou a minha loucura vazar e, melhor, dela interagiu, participou e me incentivou. E  pasmem  sem que eu precisasse mentir sobre o preço das coisas. [ :Big Grin: ][ :Big Grin: ][ :Big Grin: ]

E a melhor forma de agradecer seria, além de desejar os votos de um novo ano cheio de alegrias e realizações, demonstrar que as realizações, por menores ou maiores que sejam, são possíveis, desde que acreditemos em nossos sonhos e saibamos sonhar. Esses são meus votos. E maior prova dentre as alegrias e decepções deste ano que findou, é o registro visual do meu sonho concretizado.

Yemanjá Reef:















Xangô Reef Fish:














OBs.; Não consegui colocar mais fotos, então vou abrir outro post.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Bem pessoal, era isso, o meu tributo a todos vocês por terem me ajudado nessa empreitada e um ótimo ano para todos.

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Iansã Refugium:








Omulum Mangrove e Oxossi ATS:



Omulum Mangrove:














Ogum Front e Back Reef:

























Wave Generation:

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Outro replay para caber as fotos.  :Coradoeolhos:  
























Nessa última foto se vcs. repararem o quanto que cresceram as algas marrons desde 27/12/2005 (foto do início do tópico).










E como a temporada de presentes não acabou, complementei o laboratório com uma lupa binocular (20x e 40x):



Bem pessoal, pro enquanto essas eram as novidades.

----------


## Nelson Pena

:Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Fernando que reactor de calcio tas usando?
essa montipora rebordo roxo é bem parecida com a do carlos moreno  :Smile: 
fica a minha admiracao  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno Ferreira

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  


Palavras para quê...

Cumps,

Bruno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow !!!! 
Stunning  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Nao ha palavras para descrever, parabéns Fernando   :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Fernando:  :Olá:  

Após ter visto o seu site, fiquei com um mix de admiração e frustração. Admiração, pelas razões óbvias e frustração porque deu para me aperceber bem, como o meu sistema está na idade da pedra em comparação com este maravilhoso complexo.

Esse trabalho revela uma grande capacidade técnica e grande disponibilidade para aprender com os melhores. Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha de informação aqui no RF. 

Dava para fazer uma actualização da situação do complexo II para nos babarmos mais um bocado?  :SbSourire2:  

Visitem o web site do Fernando em http://www.mardecoral.com.br/yemanja...osmo/home.html que está fantástico.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe como está este sistema?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

